# Nacho's morning sickness



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi All

Hope everyone and their poo's are well?!

For the last week or so (not every morning) I have woken up to Nacho desperately needing to go out. As soon as he goes out the first thing he does before doing his business is eat lots of grass. His stomach is making an awful growling noise and he won't eat his breakfast straight away. By mid-morning he is absolutely fine.

I believed it maybe because he had an empty stomach so started giving him a handful of kibble before bed... this hasn't helped. I haven't changed his diet or anything.

Perhaps it's just a stomach bug - although just in the morning??

The other thought I had was perhaps he is holding in his poo at night and because he is holding it it's making him feel sick .... too far fetched perhaps?

Any theories?

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

my gut would have told me that it was an empty tummy thing, we usually give Lady some treats before bed and it has stopped her from being sick in the mornings. 
but if you are giving him kibble and it hasnt helped I am kind of at a loss.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

If your dog has been ill for more than 48 hours and you do not know what is wrong then you are best asking nearby dog owners incase it is environmental... then take them to the vet.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

redecoffee said:


> If your dog has been ill for more than 48 hours and you do not know what is wrong then you are best asking nearby dog owners incase it is environmental... then take them to the vet.


Thanks redecoffee. I hadn't thought of asking other dog owners who walk in the same area. I just think it's odd it's just the morning. He is usual chirpy self from late morning onwards and is eating, drinking, pooing normally with the addition of grass (sorry). If it continues I will be on safe side and take him to the vet.

Nacho is currently in time out after diving into a mud bog after ignoring my recall.... can't be that poorly!  It's bath time and here come the terrible twos ahhhhh!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Thanks redecoffee. I hadn't thought of asking other dog owners who walk in the same area. I just think it's odd it's just the morning. He is usual chirpy self from late morning onwards and is eating, drinking, pooing normally with the addition of grass (sorry). If it continues I will be on safe side and take him to the vet.
> 
> Nacho is currently in time out after diving into a mud bog after ignoring my recall.... can't be that poorly!  It's bath time and here come the terrible twos ahhhhh!!!


LOL good to read Nacho is still being a handful even with his sickness.. he always has a cheeky story  

I think I would get him checked by a vet, a poo sample may be required. Dogs can be sick for so many reasons and some dogs are more sicky than others. My dogs are not really sicky dogs but Picnic gets sicky before a season. Any continued sickness would worry me and always worth checking, even if just to settle your mind. Keep us posted please... and we always enjoy a mischievous Nacho tale


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha yes Jojo, Nacho is not without his dramas! He's currently cuddled up to me and is a real fluff ball after his bath and blow dry. Such a pampered pooch! Will keep you updated. He is not actually being sick everytime but will eat the grass and his stomach sounds angry. If it happens again tomorrow it's off to vets x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha .. he is the a cheeky chappie cockapoo for sure .. always a naughty story when it comes to your fluffy boy  

Good plan to pop to the vets if it does continue, you dont want Nacho with an angry tummy  although he sounds in typical good Nacho spirit


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Poor Nacho...hopefully it'll pass soon.

Would love to see a photo...always enjoy a Nacho fix 

I hope your wedding preparations are going well....

xxx


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi Susie,
Malie has been eating a lot of grass lately as well.My friend was saying
That it is because it is the new grass coming through in spring?
This info might be of use http://m.petmd.com/dog/wellness/evr_dg_eating_grass

XC


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What does the sick look like? Is it like a greenish bile? Obi does this now and again and when I checked it with my vet I was told it was because of an empty tummy. It went away on it's own. if in doubt though go see your vet.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes it's a yellowy bile. I increased the amount of kibble I gave him last night and got up a bit earlier and he was absolutely fine. So maybe it was an empty stomach - greedy little beast. Wedding plans are going very well thank you Mairi. Almost entirely sorted. Got our wedding bands last Saturday and tried lots of different cakes on Sunday (that kept Tom happy!)

Here is a picture of Nacho this morning and one of my two boys having a cuddle!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

keep on with the bit more kibble and see if it makes a difference, maybe even move dinner a little bit later...might help. Glad he was fine this morning


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Susie fab photos .. when is the BIG day? please share it on ILMC .. we can all celebrate with you ... yippy first ILMC wedding


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Adorable, adorable Nacho! Glad to hear it was most probably just an empty tum - Honey is occasionally sick like this too. x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh isn't Nacho just as stunning as ever ...I really love him ...he always has a smile on his face and hasn't lost his rich colouring... 

So glad you're all sorted for the wedding and cannot wait to see photos ... Tom is very like someone famous but can't think who..will get back to you on that one!! 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe Greg Rusedski???

xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Maybe Greg Rusedski???
> 
> xxx


Haha yes i can see that. My mum always jokes he looks like a white Denzel Washington (think its his nose!) 

The big day is on 17 August (4 and a bit months to go) eek!  

Of course I will put some photos up afterwards! Off the Maldives for our honeymoon. Really cannot wait xx


----------

